# Bodiroga Videoclips



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

does anyone have any Dejan Bodiroga video clips?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I have 3 small videos from acb.com and you can get it from these links.

http://s28.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2UL3BRF2HGV8G0UQ7JLA2OOMLU
http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1HVNN1898SA9830SP13WOQ2MCU
http://s31.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1Z13U33CQSG741AU1QPQO7F673


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Zalgirinis said:


> I have 3 small videos from acb.com and you can get it from these links.
> 
> http://s28.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2UL3BRF2HGV8G0UQ7JLA2OOMLU
> http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1HVNN1898SA9830SP13WOQ2MCU
> http://s31.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1Z13U33CQSG741AU1QPQO7F673


Nice videos Zalgirinis, I was looking for Bodirogas cross on Melo during the olympics but I cant seem to be able to find it.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Nice videos Zalgirinis, I was looking for Bodirogas cross on Melo during the olympics but I cant seem to be able to find it.


I had a .gif file of it, but can't find it anywhere- the only one I found was corrupted :dead:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Matiz said:


> I had a .gif file of it, but can't find it anywhere- the only one I found was corrupted :dead:


Sucks, I had one also but lost the link.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

I have it, someone on realgm made this back in the summer. 

The host is SLOW, get it while you can, i'm going to remove this soon anyway.

http://www.freewebs.com/espn_nba_basketball/bodirogaanthony.gif


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Virtuoso said:


> I have it, someone on realgm made this back in the summer.
> 
> The host is SLOW, get it while you can, i'm going to remove this soon anyway.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/espn_nba_basketball/bodirogaanthony.gif


Nice find. Took me hours looking for it with no luck. :clap:


----------

